# Combat Commander



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Ive had this Colt for 8 or 10 years. I get her out to the range occasionally. It is a swwweeeetttt shooter. Better than any of my other 1911s


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------

